# Pregnancy Test Puzzle



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I've been having loads of symptoms that have been making me think I might be pregnant. The other day, h started thinking it too. So, he ran out to get a test. It came up negative, but the negative appeared before the control line. Is that normal or does it mean I screwed up the test somehow? That negative was not the least bit reassuring, esp since symptoms are increasing.

Also, don't know if it means anything, but I did an ovulation test a few days before the pregnancy test & I apparently had *no* lutenizing hormone. There was the control line & _nothing_ where the other line should have been.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

the test line is closest to the wick so the urine reaches it first. If you're unsure get a digital.


----------

